# PAID: Puntertip



## Puntertip (Nov 20, 2016)

*Puntertip is service for soccer tips. *

Six tipsters with high ROI and experience in major leagues in Europe present only quality gifts for your betting journey!

*About tips?*

Tips with odd between 1.40 and 2.50, ROI more than 150% every month and events available in bet365.

*If lose or postponed one tip? What about month, any guarantee?*

If lose or postponed, refund your money for one tip, if you don't have profit in the end of the month, refund your money for one month!

*What is your betting strategy?*

Bet the same amount, don’t be greedy. Bank – 100, bet per game – 20.

*NEXT WEEK IS FOR FREE!!!*

1st FREE TIP

France: St Etienne - Nice 
Tip: X2
Odd: 1,83

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Nov 21, 2016)

1st FREE TIP WIN

France: St Etienne - Nice
Tip: X2
Result: 0-1
Odd: 1,83

2nd FREE TIP

Romania: dinamo vs cluj
Tip: X2
Odd: 1,75


----------



## Puntertip (Nov 21, 2016)

2nd FREE TIP WIN

Romania: dinamo vs cluj
Tip: X2
Result: 0-2
Odd: 1,75

3rd FREE TIP

Champions League: Dinamo Zagreb vs Lyon 
Tip: 2
Odd:1,55


----------



## Puntertip (Nov 22, 2016)

3rd FREE TIP WIN

Champions League: Dinamo Zagreb vs Lyon
Tip: 2
Result: 0-1
Odd:1,55 

4th FREE TIP

Champions League: Moenchengladbach - Manchester City
Tip: 2
Odd:1,80


----------



## Puntertip (Nov 23, 2016)

4th FREE TIP LOST

Champions League: Moenchengladbach - Manchester City
Tip: 2
Result: 1-1
Odd:1,80 

5th FREE TIP

Europe League: Zenit - Maccabi
Tip: 1
Odd:1,91


----------



## Puntertip (Nov 24, 2016)

5th FREE TIP WIN

Europe League: Zenit - Maccabi
Tip: 1
Result: 2-0
Odd:1,91 

6th FREE TIP

England Championship: Barnsley - Nottingham
Tip: Under 2,5
Odd:2,08


----------



## Puntertip (Nov 26, 2016)

6th FREE TIP LOST

England Championship: Barnsley - Nottingham
Tip: Under 2,5
Result: 2-5
Odd:2,08

7th FREE TIP

Russia: Terek - Spartak M
Tip: 2
Odd:2,60


----------



## Puntertip (Nov 26, 2016)

7th FREE TIP WIN

Russia: Terek - Spartak M
Tip: 2
Result: 0-1
Odd:2,60 

Stats for the free week: 5 wins and 2 loses,
Average odd for the free week: 1,93
ROI for the free week: 152,8% (Bank 100, stake 20) 

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Nov 27, 2016)

Last pick: WIN

Netherlands: Heerenveen - Ajax
Tip: 2
Result: 0-1
Odd:1,80

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Nov 28, 2016)

Last pick: WIN

France: Reims - Niort
Tip: 1
Result: 1-0
Odd:1,70

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Nov 30, 2016)

Last pick: LOST

France: Dijon - Monaco
Tip: 2
Result: 1-1
Odd:1,62

Next tip:
Spain:
Odd: more than 2,10

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Dec 1, 2016)

Last pick: LOST

France: Cordoba - Malaga
Tip: 2
Result: 2-0
Odd:2,25

ROI for November: 224% (Bank:100, Stake: 20)
Stats for November W/R/L (21 Wins, 0 Refunded, 9 Losts)

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Dec 3, 2016)

Last pick: WIN

Netherlands: Heracles vs NEC
Tip: Under 2,5
Result: 2-0
Odd: 2,00

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Dec 5, 2016)

Last pick: WIN

Germany: Aue vs Stuttgart
Tip: 2
Result: 0-4
Odd: 1,85

Last pick: WIN

France: Nice vs Toulouse 
Tip: 1
Result: 3-0
Odd: 2,00

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Dec 5, 2016)

Last pick: WIN

Russia: Amkar vs Gazovik Or
Tip: 1
Result: 3-0
Odd: 1,95

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Dec 8, 2016)

Last pick: WIN

Champions League: Bruges vs Kobenhavn
Tip: 2
Result: 0-2
Odd: 2,05

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Dec 9, 2016)

Last pick: WIN

Netherlands: Groningen vs Roda
Tip: 1
Result: 2-0
Odd: 1,70

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Dec 18, 2016)

Last pick: WIN

Italy: Sassuolo vs Inter
Tip: 2
Result: 0-1
Odd: 2,00


Last pick: WIN

Netherlands: Heracles vs Zwolle
Tip: 1
Result: 3-0
Odd: 2,00

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Dec 19, 2016)

Last pick: WIN

England: Everton vs Liverpool
Tip: 2
Result: 0-1
Odd: 1,91

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Dec 28, 2016)

Last pick: WIN

England: Brighton vs QPR
Tip: Brighton (-1) AH
Result: 3-0
Odd: 1,95

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Jan 2, 2017)

Last pick: WIN

England: Watford - Tottenham
Tip: Over 2,5
Result: 1-4
Odd: 1,91

ROI for December: 83% (Bank:100, Stake: 20)
Stats for November W/R/L (18 Wins, 1 Refunded, 15 Losts)

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Jan 2, 2017)

Last pick: WIN

England: Colchester - Cheltenham
Tip: 1
Result: 2-0
Odd: 2,00

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Jan 3, 2017)

Last pick: WIN

England: Stoke City - Watford
Tip: 1
Result: 2-0
Odd: 1,80

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Jan 4, 2017)

Last pick: LOST

England: Tottenham - Chelsea 
Tip: Chelsea (0) AH
Result: 2-0
Odd: 2,02

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Jan 7, 2017)

Last pick: WIN

Italy: Empoli - Palermo
Tip: 1
Result: 1-0
Odd: 2,00

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Jan 9, 2017)

Last pick: WIN

England: Cambridge - Leeds
Tip: 2
Result: 1-2
Odd: 2,05

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Jan 13, 2017)

Last pick: WIN

Netherlands: FC Eindhoven - De Graafschap
Tip: 1
Result: 2-1
Odd: 2,15

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Jan 14, 2017)

Last pick: WIN

Portugal: Setubal - Nacional
Tip: 1
Result: 1-0
Odd: 2,20

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Jan 15, 2017)

Last pick: WIN

Italy: Udinese - Roma
Tip: 2
Result: 0-1
Odd: 1,91

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Jan 18, 2017)

Last pick: WIN

France: Nantes - Caen
Tip: 1
Result: 1-0
Odd: 2,00

http://puntertip.com/


----------



## Puntertip (Jan 21, 2017)

Last picks: 2 WINS

Italy: Chievo - Fiorentina
Tip: 2
Result: 0-3
Odd: 2,25

England: Crystal Palace - Everton
Tip: 2
Result: 0-1
Odd: 2,38

http://puntertip.com/


----------

